# matrix y el rincon de la duda



## fernandob (May 17, 2011)

hola, el verdadero titulo de esto es "conspiraciones" .pero no lo puse, no quiero que se vea, por eso pongo este titulo, representando a un mundo paralelo, que nos aleja de la realidad , pero un poco intuimos que algo puede estar mal .

*si quieren aca compartimos dudas, teorias, cosas que a uno le quedan dando vueltas pero no termina de tragar.*
no me refiero a cosas que sabemos que son reales como ciertos tipos de culturas (que existen) , eso lo podemos tratar en el diodo mental. 

puede ser el tema conocidisimo de las torres gemelas que ya se hablo o cualquier otra idea o cualquier mentira que nos quieren hacer tragar por la fuerza, pero que a muchos les queda el gusto a engaño .

ya hablamos de varios temas sueltos aca , de la obsolencia programada, ayer 2M puso lo de el tipo ese del FMI que lo acusan de violador.en fin.


el primer tema, que estaba navegando por la web y recorde este caso, lo iba a borrar, pero no podia, me quede con las fotos de las 2 nenas......seria posible??
es posible que no haya sido un accidente?? no me refiero a las posibilidades fisicas y reales, me estoy refiriendo que :
es posible que un grupo organizado de HDPs hayan matado a esas 2 nenas ??
que puede esperar entonces cualquier otra persona?? 

http://www.cerromercedario.com/2009/12/caso-pomar-un-perito-destruye-todas-las.html


si alguien tiene una teoria y otro le puede demostrar con logica que es erronea, BUENISIMO , ahora si esa teoria se puede fortalecer TAMBIEN BUENISIMO.
siempre con respeto , logica y coherencia.
quizas tengamos muchos cosas dando vueltas en la cabeza y creamos que estamos solos.


----------



## dayo (May 18, 2011)

La verdad esta raro... 
*
"También es sospechoso que el señor que dijo haberlos visto arriba de un tractor, ahora lo niega. Este señor fue a declarar y él y su mujer tienen fracturado el brazo derecho. Yo lo había visto el miércoles 9 de diciembre en el lugar del hallazgo y no tenía fracturado nada."*

Pero investigando un poco no tiene nada de raro:

*"¿Por qué motivo Fernando Pomar había adquirido un arma de fuego días antes de haber desaparecido?"*

Yo lo tengo que admitir. A mi eso de las conspiraciones al menos que tenga un sentido logico no tienen nada de extraño, plata y poder de por medio. Estos son los casos que no hay que darles vueltas al asunto.

*"Según un testigo de identidad reservada que sobrevuela el expediente de los medicamentos adulterados, la mencionada firma estaría involucrada en la confección de troqueles de medicamentos “truchos” utilizados para cobrar millonarios reembolsos a través de conocidas obras sociales sindicales"*

En verdad no lo entiendo Sr. Fernando. Tanta experiencia de la vida y duda de cosas tan obvias.

Le resuelvo todo el meollo del asunto, para que duerma bien.

*Con dos dedos de frente se sabe que el accidente no era ningun accidente. A ver, el tipo trabaja con la mafia de los medicamentos, y de pronto asi como asi de un dia para otro, le dieron una millonada ... 
*

Significa que supo algo muy pero muy peligroso para los intereses de la compañia, el gobierno o incluso el mundo (en serio, quien sabe) y lo quisieron silenciar con plata.

*"Porque mataron a toda la familia"*

Porque toda la familia sabian lo que sabia su padre y esposo.(Seguro se los habia contado).O para no arriesgarse los mataron a todos. 

*"Peor aún, ¿de qué vivían los Pomar si jamás tocaron el dinero de la indemnización que cobró Fernando Luis a mediados de 2009?"*

Simple. Tenian miedo. No querian tocar el dinero. Y si no los asesinaron antes es porque confiaban que con la millonada que le dieron se callara, pero como no toco ni medio, en casi tres años, empezaron a sudar y se fueron por la recta. Quisas queria mas plata o quisas todo lo contrario no queria saber nada mas de eso.
*
"Entonces porque tanto misterio"* 

Facil. Los periodicos amarillistas que cuando la cosas estan mas claras que el agua la quieren revolver para vender mas y la gran y soberana estupidez de poner a la policia a hacer ese trabajo sucio. Si esa compañia queria que el "trabajito" les saliera bien  nesecitaban a gente (mejor dicho ratas inmundas, perros arrastrados, escoria cobardes) especializada en eso, no a la policia por dios.

Esto deja claro que la compañia no hace eso muy a menudo, lo que a su vez refleja que si lo hizo es porque era algo que la hiba a hundir.

Yo se que casi no escribo pero si lo hago me paso de largo. Saludos.

*PD: Y de paso se llama Fernando*


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2011)

si..es asi..........pero.

1 --- toda la estructura policial, justicia y politica encubren esto ??

2 --- puede ser alguna gente TAAAAAANNNNNNN HDP como para matar a esas 2 nenas?? viste las fotos de las nenas .......me parece tan increible......
yo .si soy un asesino espero a que esten los padres solos y los mato.
pero a esas nenas.......
encima "se supone" que no hubo balas........entonces..........los mataron a golpes ??? 
a las nenas ??? 

la verdad que ..........se me va de la mente ..................


----------



## dayo (May 18, 2011)

Le digo la verdad. Con la edad que tengo (que no es mucha) me he dado cuenta de que muchos asesinos no son como el de la pelicula esta del tipo que no asesinaba mujeres ni niños. ESO ES PAJA. Son personas que no les importa ellos mismos que los maten algun dia, ¿les van a importar matar a unos crios?. PAJA. 

Y quien dice que no los mataron a tiros ¿La misma policia? Paja.

Aunque creo que el investigador que saco esto a luz, dijo que no tenian herida. Entonces peor, afixiados o envenenados. (aunque esto ultimo muy poco probable).

Saludos.

Hablando de mover los hilos.

Saben lo que esta pasando con el politico frances Strauss-Kahn. Nada mas y nada menos que 74 años de carcel le van a dar por "tocar"(no por violar, torturar, matar). Despues dicen que arriba no mueven los hilos. Pero que estupides, en verdad creen que este tipo con toda la plata del mundo, se va a lanzar a "tocar" a la empleaducha de un hotel, teniendo para pagar las mejores cortesanas DE PARIS y que con llamarla a los 5 minutos ahi esta.

Esto es vergonzoso y a la par que sonrojante. Encima como que la empleada tenia VIH, pues que va. Nada que no pase todo el tiempo, nada del otro mundo. No se que me pasa pero ultimamente he cambiado algo he visto las cosas de otra manera, ya esto parece un foro de psicologia y no de electronica.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2011)

hace unos dias un amigo me hizo ver algo :
vieron esto de que mataron a bin laden ?? 

venian espiando a la casa, una casa grande con poco movimiento, sin internet ni telefono , no es que lo vieron al barbeta tomando sol ni haciendo un asado, no ...... solo sospecharon :
no tiene internet nio telefono , no saca la basura ..... listo..  asi que concluyeron que habia un barbudo importante y se metieron a los tiros....y estaba el malo.


pero...........


lo que no dicen es cuantas veces antes habran hecho lo mismo y no estaba el malo .
cuantas vecs escuchamos que bombardearon por error a una casa con mujeres y niños ??
cuantas veces ni te lo ponen en las noticias o dicen que eran "de los malos" , cuantas veces ..........

con tanta tecnologia, y ante la duda , anda a saber si ahi adentro habia unos viejos religiosos , nosotros los cristianos , yo a vecs voy  a la casa de clientes mas raros .... y no por eso lso cago a tiros, y se que hay iglesias con religiosos que hacen votos de silencio y cosas asi, seguro que no tienen internet, ni telefono , ni nada ...... y no por eso entra un pais a matarlos.
con tantas cosas que dicen tener los de EEUU , no podrian haberles tirado algo para dormirlos , no lo digo tanto por bin laden, que se joda, el eligio ese camino de violencia.
lo digo por TANTOS  que ni nos enteramos por que se equivocaron feo.
familias, escuelas, gente inocente . 

la verdad que .......no sabes quien es peor .

.


----------



## Electronec (May 26, 2011)

Se escuchan tantos rumores, yo me quedo con que lo tienen vivo. Despues de tantos años tras el, como para pegarle un tiro y tirarlo al mar. La cantidad de información que le podrian sacar, claro siempre que comfesara,...para matarlo habria tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2011)

las dudas y las teorias conspirativas aparecen cuando las personas quieren escuchar otra cosa ,
es decir cuando no creemos en lo que nos dicen,
tengo un ejemplo de la semana pasada (hoy es 19/06/2011)
el jueves en adrogue no vi policias en los lugares que siempre suelen estar(por la mañana)
ese mismo jueves en la esquina donde trabajo escuche ruidos raros,frenadas,gritos,golpes o choque ,lo que me parecio muy raro,pues nunca pasa nada por esa zona,ese mismo jueves otro incidente muy raro ,saliendo de la estacion de servicio observe un tipo con un arma ,pelo corto ,parecia policia ,lo segui obserbando unos minutos ,por un momento pense que era un asaltante ,pero no sucedio nada,
por la tarde ya de regreso a casa tampoco observe pilicias,
el viernes me despierto con una noticia,habian matado a una mujer a 200 metros de mi trabajo ,le quisieron robar su auto,
en su casa estaban los periodistas,sus camiones y cámaras ,,,,,pero en las noticias no dijeron nada ¡¡¡¡
yo pienso que el jueves adrogue tubo una zona liberada y que luego encubrieron todo porque a pesar de las canales de tv que estuvieron en la tv no salio nada y si ya el viernes todos los policías estaban en sus puestos habituales


----------



## Electronec (Jun 19, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> las dudas y las teorias conspirativas aparecen cuando las personas quieren escuchar otra cosa ,
> es decir cuando no creemos en lo que nos dicen,.............



Yo la verdad, que con el paso de los años, de lo que veo o escucho, me creo la mitad,....y de la otra mitad, un 99,999999999999999...........me parece mentira.

OJO...no soy una persona pesimista, pero no confio en los políticos,............y demas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2011)

la TV yo se que es cualquier cosa, pero lo que contas rey julien, de tu percepcion.
te dire una cosa: tenemso años (cada uno con 365 dias de experiencia)`para ir aprendiendo .
yo antes "me comia" problemas, por confiado, o por suponer que el mundo es buenito y las cosas no pasan .
pero desde que comence a escucharme a mi mismo y a hacer caso a mis percepciones los problemas se me han reducido drasticamente.
entre otras cosas esta en que ..si "por sea caso" atendes cada señal de alarma , a lo muchoi perderas un poco de tiempo .
pero si NO las escuchas podes llevarte un disgusto.

y desde que las escucho y presto atencion al resultado cada vez mas aprendo a percibir.

ES CORRECTO prestar atencion como hiciste y ser , digamso paranoico, en verdad cuidadoso.
y no tiene nada de paranoico , seria paranoico si pensase en ovnis , o en monstruos...........pero pensar en la gente .eso no tiene nada de paranoico , acaso lo spoliticos no confuabulan ??
la policia no hace esas porquerias ?? lso delinciuentes  no delinquen??? 

no.....no es paranoico eso, es prestar atencion.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2011)

hola, les cuento una cosa, a ver que opinan :

es acerca de las posibilidades de nuestro origen y futuro:

Vieron que nososotros , los seres humanos construimos maquinas, robots, cerebros (computadoras) y en estos temas estamos evolucionando, mejorando .
pero en cuanto a comprender a nuestro propio funcionamiento la cosa es mas compleja (nuestro cerebro, y parte microscopica del cuerpo ) .
pues esto me hace mirar tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo:
Podemos y hemos creado una tecnologia en base a algo distinto a nosotros, nosotros somos biologicos y creamos cosas pero en base a minerales.
comprendemso hasta la minima unidad de una supercomputadora (el transistor) y tambien lso programas, ya que nosotros lo hicimos .

Pues que me da que pensar acerca de que quizas, en el futuro crearemos robots mucho mas inteligentes que se puedan replicar, o sea construir a si mismos.
Podriamos mandar colonias de robots a otros mundos y alla ellos fabrican mas robots hasta hacer grupos de trabajo.

EL TEMA ES que (vamos a imaginar) un dia consideramos esa colonia inutil y la abandonamos, o algo ocurre y nosotros (seres biologicos) nos morimos.
pues quedaran los robots y seguiran construyendo mas unidades.
quizas miles y cientos de miles de años despues sean una sociedad y no sepan de donde vienen , exactamente igual que nosotros.
no sepan su origen.
quizas millones de años despues las unidades sean totalmente distintas  a las originales debido a que se adaptaron o fueron modificando de acuerdo a sus necsidades (evolucion) .

a parttir de seres biologicos se formo una sociedad de seres no biologicos.

y me hace eso pensar no solo en las posibilidades de un futuro en el que lo que dejemos sea eso , y no una descendencia de nuestra rama (biologica) sino eso. una descendencia nacida de nuestro intelecto.

y tambien me hace pensar en "de donde podemos venir" , si quizas otros seres nos hicieron, hace millones de años (no se contradice ni con la teoria de la evolucion ni con nada) si otros seres , quizas no biologicos (anda a saber que y como eran) pero mucho mas inteligentes y complejos que nosotros hacian "robots" biologicos.
quizas para ellos trabajar con elementos biologicos era facil y no muy complejo, quizas era muy interesante :
construir bacterias para limpiar lugares, oxidar metales, transformar elementos que consumirian y convertirian en otras cosas.
y como nosotros cada vez harian cosas mas complejas:
bacterias , algas, insectos, etc.
piezas de ingenieria que les serian utiles para no se que .

y un dia abandonan en un planeta algunos de esos "robots " biologicos (la tierra) , y estos se reproducen y mutan yy evolucionan y luego de millones de años son lo que hoy hay .
y se plantean acerca de su origen, de donde vienen , como se formaron.-

nosotros


----------



## fernandob (Ago 16, 2011)

hola, esta pregunta es para lso argentinos:

que opinan de la tarjeta sube 

la que se usa para viajar ???? 

les dire mis dudas o intrigas:
1 -- la maneja el gobierno ..... los colectivos son publicos, y las maquinas de recibir monedas tambien fueron implemetnadas en forma privada.
2 -- un amigo perdio la tarjeta y para darla de baja (si no no te dan otra) le preguntaron DE TODO .
3 -- la tarjeta es de muy bajo costo , magnetica, ni chip usa.
veamos :
las telefonicas usaban de chip, mas caro, y sin embargo eran descartables.
en el subte te dan para un viaje, solo para pasarla por la maquina y tirarla, asi que el costo es muy bajo.
4 -- crearon todo un sistema (computacion) para almacenar la informacion de quien la usa (por eso el esfuerzo de "una por persona  "  y que viajes realiza (en la web te dice que queda registrado) .

a mi eso me suena no solo a un medio de pago sino a un fuerte interes en el CONTROL POBLACIONAL.

y a ustedes ????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2011)

para es porque son muy fácilmente falsificables y por eso tantas preguntas al perder una ,,,
a





> mi eso me suena no solo a un medio de pago sino a un fuerte interes en el CONTROL POBLACIONAL.



,hummm o sera que la tarjeta esa te deja estéril????????


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2011)

te parece ??? 
si son falsificables igual las falsifican, ya que la maquina del colectivo no tiene la info de todo, y menos actualizada, la maquinita del colectivo solo realiza la transaccion, nada mas (creo yo) .
es la base de datos que ellos crean la importante.
es que el gov.ar tomo el manejo de este asunto (las maquinas de monedas recuerdo que se la hicieron pagar a los dueños de los colectrivos) .

no va por ahi rey , no creo .

me alegra que hayas leido este tema, esta duda mia.

ademas, todas las empresas saben y "calculan" un porcentaje de fraude, asi lo hicieron todas, fijate que aun siguen las magneticas de papel de los subtes , y ??

tambien fijate que , por ejemplo las monedas son las menos "falsificables" , practicamente no escuche de fraude con ellas, jamas me devolvio una maquina de monedas una arandela o una moneda falsa, ya que el valor de cada moneda hace poco economico el esfuerzo de falsificarla.
de igual modo , si no queres que te falsifiquen las tarjetas un metodo es el hacer que la carga maxima sea un monto chico.
y que la misma maquina controle.
pero aca el asunto no es las maquinas, sino quien tomo el poder y la base de datos que se creo de movimiento de personas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2011)

entonces sera para controlar a las empresas asi les quitan el impuesto y   no darles escapatoria de que cometan fraude?????????'

y pagar los ,,como se llaman ,bueno eso aaa yaaa  el subsidio al transporte y de paso como vos decis mirar el flujo de personas y para donde viajan ,,pero con que oscuro motivo harían eso???


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2011)

lo "bien intencionado" seria para la resolucion de delitos.
pero , de los gobiernos no veo muchas estructuras creadas "bien intencionadas" y ademas, el delincuente se adapta y aprende rapido, asi que crear todo eso para que al final usen otra opcion ...... 

no se, 
por un lado es como puse, esto no tiene logica y la unica razon que le veo es el control de la poblacion, todo apunta a eso.... no se si a fines estadisticos (?¿?) , o de que .


----------

